# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой >  Осенние спектакли

## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги!

Предлагаю вашему вниманию авторские осенние спектакли.*


*Спектакль№ 1

"Плащ Принца Листопада"*

*/ Все звери, птицы, деревца и капельки дождя собираются на Осенний бал, чтобы  станцевать и спеть последний раз, приветствуя Принца Листопада, Королеву Осень и Ветер, и украсить каждый своими лесными дарами плащ Принца, чтобы этим ярким ковром обогреть землю перед долгой зимой/*

*К сценарию прилагаются авторские песни спектакля:

" Золотой листопад"
"Листопад"
"Улетают журавли"
"Прощание с дождём"
" Рябинушка"
" Осень - золотинушка"* 

* а также ноты песен:

"Песня Журавлей"
"Песня Белочек"
"Вышивание плаща"*



*
Спектакль № 2

" Как Королева Киви чуть Фрукты и Овощи не поссорила... или Витаминная семья"*

*/ Королевство Фруктов и Овощей живут в мире и согласии, дружбе и уважении друг к другу. В гости к Королю Апельсину приезжает его брат - Король Лимон с супругой -  капризной Королевой Киви, которая никак не может смириться с соседством "простого" народа - овощей с грядки. И только казусные, весёлые ситуации и находчивость Овощей, Соли и Сахара помогают Киви понять свою ошибку и раскаяться...

Спектакль содержит в себе воспитательный, нравственный урок - дружба не знает ограничений по статусу и рождению, в дружбе все равны и ценны своими душевными качествами, а также и познавательный аспект по вопросам усвоения детьми знаний о  свойствах и заготовках овощей и фруктов./*

*К спектаклю прилагаются ноты авторских песен:

" Песня Короля Апельсина и Лимона"
" Песня Министров Ананаса и Абрикоса"
" Песня принцессы Мандаринки"
" Песня фрейлин Вишенки и Смородинки"
" Песня служанок Соли и Сахара"
" Песня Королевы Киви"
" Песня Овощей"
" Витаминная семья"*

*Стоимость каждого спектакля - 1000 рублей*

*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка: 4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

Музаири (18.07.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Я пишу сегодня вовсе не для автора предложенных материалов. Свое спасибо я уже сказала, нажав на кулачок в предыдущем сообщении. Хочу позавидовать тем, у кого знакомство с осенними спектаклями еще впереди. Что же в них привлекательного?
Если, работая с детьми, вы стремитесь не просто развлекать их, а бережно проращивать в их душах росточки доброты, человечности, уважения, внимания к окружающим, а еще любовь к природе, умение видеть и ценить красоту в природе и отношениях - эти спектакли для вас и ваших детей. 
В этих спектаклях нет противопоставления откровенных злодеев положительным героям. В "Плаще Принца Листопада" и вовсе нет конфликтной ситуации. Зато какая красивая поэтическая картинка получается! И очень не шаблонная.  Это видно, даже если просто представить себе семью главных действующих лиц: Царица Осень, Король Ветер и Принц Листопад. А сама идея, вокруг которой строится действие - соткать волшебный плащ для принца, чтобы он смог укрыть всю землю своим сказочным покрывалом, нарядить и украсить её, подготовить к встрече с Первым Морозцем. Звучит как песня! И, кстати о песнях. Каждая из них и в ткань спектакля органично вплетается, и сама по себе достойна теплого отношения - и текст, и музыка и их единство. 
А в "Витаминной семье" как будто и выведен отрицательный персонаж - скандальная Королева Киви, но и под ее знаменитой шубкой прячется нежная и мягкая душа!  С помощью героев сказки, которые любят друг друга не за яркие одежды, а за то добро, которое они дарят друг другу, и Королева Киви понимает, что не надо стесняться своей доброты!
Еще одна ценность этих спектаклей - в большом количестве персонажей, с разным уровнем сложности роли. Значит есть возможность проявить себя и детям ярким, и с более скромным на данный момент уровнем проявления способностей, поднимая этот уровень в процессе подготовки и выступления. 
Готовь сани летом... А осенние спектакли понадобятся еще раньше, чем сани. Я начинаю обдумывать оформление и процесс подготовки!

----------

Музаири (18.07.2019)

----------


## lenik

Аллочка Анатольевна! Получилось! (это я про фотографию).

*"Плащ Принца Листопада" Автор А.А Евтодьева.*

Первый опыт такого спектакля, детки очень старались, у нас всё получилось, может быть не совсем всё удалось всё воплотить , но мы старались и детки, как правило на праздниках собираются. Да по другому и не могло быть, потому что музыка замечательная.

----------

Музаири (18.07.2019)

----------


## lenik

А это наши журавли, исполняли под Машенькино исполнение.Но песня у нас была разучена, просто мне показалось, что лучше так,ребятки логопедческие, не совсем простые, но старались.

----------

Музаири (18.07.2019)

----------


## Гаяник

А я только начала работать над " Принцем Листопадом" и получаю наслаждение.  Как всё гармонично, и песни и действие персонажей. Я эту сказку показываю в ноябре на МО. Фотки выложу, если смогу.Надеюсь, что всё пройдёт хорошо и мои детки меня не подведут.

----------

Лилия60 (31.10.2021), Музаири (18.07.2019)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Алла Анатольевна! Я вот решила готовить сани даже не летом, а весной (у нас во всяком случае летом еще не "пахнет"  :Smile3: )
Решила пока "набросать" темы утренников на следующий учебный год. Пересмотрела много чего... Но такой ДОБРОТЫ не встретила! Уже после прочтения краткого содержания спектакля "Плащ Принца Листопада" сразу захотелось уже начать разучивание, в мыслях - "как сделать костюмы", кому из детей предложить и какие роли......

----------

Лилия60 (31.10.2021), Музаири (18.07.2019)

----------


## Гаяник

Вот мои Король Ветер, Принц Листопад и Королева Осень.

----------

lenik (13.09.2017), Лилия60 (31.10.2021), Музаири (18.07.2019)

----------


## Гаяник

А это мои Рябинки

----------

lenik (13.09.2017), Лилия60 (31.10.2021), Музаири (18.07.2019)

----------


## Гаяник

Танец осенних Капелек.

----------

lenik (13.09.2017), Лилия60 (31.10.2021), Музаири (18.07.2019)

----------


## Ольга Сара

*Гаяник*, Скажите, пожалуйста, как Вы делали деревья???

----------

Лилия60 (31.10.2021), Музаири (18.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

Милая Гаянэ! Огромное вам спасибо за эти фотографии, за то, что ставили спектакль "Плащ принца Листопада"! 
Мне очень приятно ваше доверие и ваше желание поставить этот осенний спектакль!
Он, как правило, всегда очень любим и музыкантами, и воспитателями, и детьми!
Что у вас особенно удалось? Что понравилось детям больше всего?

----------

Лилия60 (31.10.2021), Музаири (18.07.2019)

----------


## Гаяник

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Хочу выразить огромную благодарность и восхищение в Ваш адрес. Спектакль "Плащ Принца Листопада" пришелся по душе нашим деткам. Такой светлый, добрый, интересный, а самое главное доступный для них. Здесь и уважение друг к другу и любовь к природе. Разве это не чудо, приходить на бал к Принцу и дарить подарки: орешки, гроздья рябин, разноцветные листья,  блестящие капельки и т.д. Каждый ребенок с большим удовольствием украшал плащ Принца, и им это нравилось. Мне было легко работать над вашим творением. Мои коллеги были в восторге не только от постановки спектакля, но и от ваших песен. Особо отметили песни "Рябинушек", "Капелек", "Журавлей". Мое методобъединение с использованием Вашего спектакля "Плащ Принца Листопада" отметили как самое лучшее в этом году в нашем городе. Удачи Вам и новых творений!

----------

Лилия60 (31.10.2021), Музаири (18.07.2019)

----------


## Гаяник



----------

lenik (13.09.2017), Лилия60 (31.10.2021)

----------


## Гаяник

Ольга Сара, это мои Осинки, Берёзки, Елочки. Мы сшили каждому деревцу сарафаны, а на головы сделали ободки из листьев. Но воспитатель, который переодевал их  забыл одеть им ободки.

----------

lenik (13.09.2017), Галинка555 (03.09.2016), Лилия60 (31.10.2021)

----------


## Гаяник

Плащ Принца готов

----------

lenik (13.09.2017), Галинка555 (03.09.2016), Лилия60 (31.10.2021), Музаири (18.07.2019)

----------


## Музаири

*Vitolda*, 
*lenik*, 
*Гаяник*, 
*Елена Эрнст*, 
Девочки! Как классно, что вы взяли себе в работу эти спектакли!
Аллочка! Огромное спасибо за идеи, они прекрасны, оригинальны и очень доступны при создании осенних утренников!

----------

aichka (18.07.2019), Лилия60 (31.10.2021)

----------


## иринкин

Добрый день, дорогие коллеги! Наконец-то добралась написать отзыв о спектакле "плащ Принца Листопада". Замечательный сценарий, замечательная подборка песен. Прошел очень легко, воздушно, доброжелательно и красочно. Все были в восторге. Родители от того что увидели своих детей в ролях и очень ярких костюмах. Дети настолько собрались, что каждый знал точно свою роль и слова. Мы, педагоги, ликовали и радовались за своих детей и за то что так здорово все получилось. Аллочка я хочу вам сказать огромное спасибо за Ваш труд, за вашу энергетику, за ваше творчество, которое нас подталкивает еще больше творить и нести позитивную энергетику своим детям и родителям.

----------

aichka (27.10.2019), ttanya (29.10.2019), Vitolda (27.10.2019), Лилия60 (31.10.2021)

----------


## Иришка Малышка

Вот подоспели и мои герои Принца Листопада  подг.гр. Было сложно, но мы справились. Очень много муз материала. Песня "Вышивание" самая любимая
[IMG][/url][/IMG], [/url] [/url] [/url]

----------

aichka (31.10.2021), Лилия60 (31.10.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (01.11.2021)

----------

